# canned tripe???



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have bought fresh beef tripe, but I believe Macy is allergic to beef, can't seem to find lamb or other meat source tripe, i want her to have the benefits of tripe without the itchy scratchy's.... I am sure the canned stuff is not as good as the fresh stuff, any thought or suggestions


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldnt handle feeding tripe, it just stunk sooooo bad. I have never smelled the canned stuff, so Im not sure if it is as stinky. I have seen my pet store carry the brand Tripett, and I think they had different tripes, not just beef - I could be wrong though, I just glanced at it out of curiosity. 

I think there are some people here who have fed the canned one before, its not as good as the raw version, but I think I read from someone its better than nothing. I guess it wouldnt hurt to try and see if your dog likes it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

stink is not the word! It makes my whole kitchen smell, I have to keep most frozen and the thawed I keep in plastic containers with a container of baking soda on top to keep my fridge from smelling....my dogs love it, course they roll in turkey poop too..the smellier the better


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol thats true  When I first recieved the tripe, it was just starting to thaw, when I opened the bag I almost gagged, I did not expect it lol. The freezer smelled a bit funky too, I triple ziploc bagged it. I ended up having to throw it out because my mom was not happy with the stink, so no tripe for Ruby haha


----------



## TTs Towel (Jul 10, 2012)

What's supposed to be so good about feeding tripe?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tripe is chock full of probiotics and stomach enzymes. I consider it essential but lots of folks don't feed it. My theory is the more parts of the animal, the closer I am to a perfect diet.

I had been getting ground tripe from MPC and couldn't figure out what the fuss was about - it smelled bad, but not horrid. 

I just bought from greentripe and now I see. The smell is simply revolting. The color is disgusting. And this is GROUND. But it's got lots of pieces of stuff in there that aren't ground. I gagged when I opened the plastic chub thing and moved it into a container.

I don't think I could handle non-ground tripe that I had to cut up.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

mine came fresh from a slaughter house place, my whole car smelled by the time I got home....it still makes me gag I think its one of those smells that stay in your nose and you just never get use too. I have considered useing vicks under my nose, but not crazy about that smell either....... any thoughts on the canned stuff!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, this is what Tripplett says:



> Tripett starts with raw green tripe, but the canning process uses heat. Therefore, Tripett is technically "cooked". However, lab tests on the final product show that the beneficial nutrients have been retained after the canning process.


And here are the ingredients:


> Ingredients: Beef Tripe, Water, Garlic, Vegetable Gum. Analysis: Crude Protein: 11% min, Crude Fat: 7% min, Crude Fiber: 5% max, Moisture: 79.8% max.


TRIPETT canned Tripe for Dogs

Now I do believe the heat changes proteins. it's the reason I feed raw; otherwise I could feed cooked meat. But, if i couldn't get raw I would probably feed the canned.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

My only advice is to feed it partially frozen..if you feed it.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

They have lamb tripe at A Place For Paws- Lamb Tripe - 50 pound bulk box [LT-50] - $126.00 : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online

They also have it in smaller containers, but it's not coming up for me do I'd just ask them about it. 

If you had to go with canned I'd go with Tripett.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feed the ground tripe from greentripe and have not had any issues with it. It's a little smelly, but not that bad. It comes in "chubs" wrapped in plastic. I keep them frozen, cut off the plastic casing while still frozen then place the chub into an airtight Tupperware container (the container is ONLY used for tripe) to thaw. It then goes in my fridge. Once the lid is closed there is no smell so my fridge doesn't smell at all. The dogs love the stuff!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maligatork9 said:


> I feed the ground tripe from greentripe and have not had any issues with it. It's a little smelly, but not that bad. It comes in "chubs" wrapped in plastic. I keep them frozen, cut off the plastic casing while still frozen then place the chub into an airtight Tupperware container (the container is ONLY used for tripe) to thaw. It then goes in my fridge. Once the lid is closed there is no smell so my fridge doesn't smell at all. The dogs love the stuff!


Maligatork9 I have permanently stopped up sinuses, and smoke - I can't smell ANYTHING much. And that greentripe about made me throw up.

do you get the regular tripe or the ones with the other stuff in it? I wonder because from MPC I got tripe mixed with trachea etc. and it just didn't smell as bad. I wondered if that might be the difference.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I picked up a 5 lb. chub of ground tripe from an Oma's Pride distributor and found that it doesn't smell all that bad really (frozen). We cut the chub into pound increments then put them into ziplock bags and froze them. That way when we go to feed, we just open the bag and dump. Super easy and no touching or smelling involved.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Tripe is chock full of probiotics and stomach enzymes. I consider it essential but lots of folks don't feed it. My theory is the more parts of the animal, the closer I am to a perfect diet.
> 
> I had been getting ground tripe from MPC and couldn't figure out what the fuss was about - it smelled bad, but not horrid.
> 
> ...


Jesus, I bet that was quite the shipping fee? I love and so do the dogs Greentripe, they have so many options available..


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Jesus, I bet that was quite the shipping fee? I love and so do the dogs Greentripe, they have so many options available..


 The problem with all these companies that will actually ship to my area is it is all beef tripe, except for one co. I need to call about smaller amounts cause I don't need 50 or so pounds, I have 20# of beef tripe and its a lot.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed tripette, I only have the fridge freezer and cannot (will not) put tripe in my freezer. The benifit to canned, however, is there's no storage smell  Only the little bit between opening the can and the dog eating it


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Jesus, I bet that was quite the shipping fee? I love and so do the dogs Greentripe, they have so many options available..


No! There is a lady half an hour up the road from me that sells greentripe (and a bunch of premades) from her house. I was so relieved that I didn't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

xellil said:


> Maligatork9 I have permanently stopped up sinuses, and smoke - I can't smell ANYTHING much. And that greentripe about made me throw up.
> 
> do you get the regular tripe or the ones with the other stuff in it? I wonder because from MPC I got tripe mixed with trachea etc. and it just didn't smell as bad. I wondered if that might be the difference.



Haha, nope! Just the regular tripe. I mean don't get me wrong, it's stinky but I guess I was waiting for something horrible from reading all the stories of it on here! Seems like some people are more sensitive to it than others. I have to try a few of the other mixed grinds though!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't buy raw nor canned tripe where I live. I will buy canned when I travel. Which is about 3 times a year. I know raw would be better but I feel canned is better than none at all.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

My frozen tripe does not smell that bad at all even after it is unfroze! I am wondering if some of the additives are actually making it smell more. It also makes me wonder if they are rinsing the tripe before grinding? 
I know from personal experience that cooking venison and broccoli together does not smell or taste good!


----------



## TTs Towel (Jul 10, 2012)

xellil said:


> Tripe is chock full of probiotics and stomach enzymes.


True. You have to consider the fact that the rumen of cows and other ruminants (which is what I'm assuming most tripe is) is an alkaline environment which has bacteria (your probiotics) that only flourish in an alkaline environment. Dogs are monogastric animals and have acidic stomachs that aren't very friendly for those bacteria.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I like feeding some raw green tripe because it has a nice zinc to iron ratio, and because it's a decent source of B12, Selenium, and trace phytonutrients to help round out my raw diet.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I've fed the Solid Gold canned "tripe" but didn't consider it actual tripe. It was just like canned dog food with large chunks of potato in it, very disappointing. I have not tried other brands yet. Canned tripe costs more than raw tripe so... I don't see why I should.
First time I got frozen ground green tripe, I let it thaw a bit too much when I went to chop it up... I keep it partially frozen while I portion it out now. The smell is bad but not enough to make me get sick, but other people in the house really don't appreciate it when I stink the place up with food for my dog.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

The Solid Gold tripe just doesn't look good to me. The packaging really turns me off so I didn't even mention it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rvent said:


> The problem with all these companies that will actually ship to my area is it is all beef tripe, except for one co. I need to call about smaller amounts cause I don't need 50 or so pounds, I have 20# of beef tripe and its a lot.



what makes you think your dog has a beef allergy?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> what makes you think your dog has a beef allergy?


where to start hum.... she is very itchy and I mean VERY she makes herself bleed, from scratching and chewing. she was diagnosed with a staff infection and was given meds, and also allergy meds, which seem to help a little. It has been a process of elimination.... I took beef out of her diet for 2 weeks she still had some mild itch but not bad, I then added it back in and bam itchy like crazy poor thing can't stop scratching and chewing...I also believe that there are some environmental issues going on here to....... then again it could all be just a very big coincidence


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I had my dog tested for food and environmental allergies. She had an ear flap hematoma and needed vet attention for that. 

She got the hematoma from rolling on her back and tossing her ears around from being itchy!

The allergy test was over $300.00...if I had to do it again, I would see about a cheaper test online. I think there are ones for under $100.00, but I am not sure.

If you fed beef and she reacted, she might be allergic. 

I cannot find Malika's test results, but I do know she scored a 1 out of 6 for beef. One is the lowest, and after a score of 3 precautions need to be put in place...
or something like that. When I find the results I will post them.


----------

